# All Nighter, Fisher, Older Non-Cat stove recommendations



## afptl (Aug 21, 2011)

Put a wood stove in the living room last year, but it is just too small.  We have a 6 inch flue (stainless reline) We need to find a used stove, as the new ones are not in our budget. Going to be really looking at craigslist.  We need one that will burn all night, and prefer a non-cat.  I was thinking about finding one of the older steel stoves.  Saw an All nighter on our local craigslist that would fit fine. Anyone know anything about the All Nighter? I know the Fisher has a great reputation. What are some of the older brands that were good ones? Any ideas? Home is 1300 sq ft. ranch style home.


----------



## begreen (Aug 21, 2011)

Nashua and Schrader made some tough old tanks. But I would also look for used Englander and Buck stoves of a more recent vintage.


----------



## webbie (Aug 21, 2011)

Both of those stoves will serve you well, but you have to keep an eye on creosote and dirty burns.....don't get one that is too big!

I'm a bit biased, but if you could find a Jotul 118 in decent shape it might be perfect for that size of a space. 

Look around a bit - post back here with what you find, and we'll give you an opinion. Oh, as BG makes reference to, there are sometimes closeouts and sales and barely used models which are EPA approved - and very inexpensive! You have to dig around a bit...maybe look at eBay for some examples of closeouts or special deals.


----------



## afptl (Aug 24, 2011)

so far I found this All nighter.  The guy thinks it is a mid moe.  sounds like it might be in very nice condition.   can you see the fire in the window? any thoughts? good as a fisher?  I think they are a fischer copycat.  trying to see when the hubby can go with me to look at it.


----------

